# It's all about Jesus.



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

In John 14:6

_6 Jesus said to him, "I am the way, the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through Me._

I only come here to encourage those that don't know Jesus to get to know him. Those are my only intentions. I am not offering religion and I'm not trying to get somebody to join my church. Religion or church have never saved anybody. It is only thru a relationship with Jesus Christ. It is the bible and the truth. Like I said before, you are either going to reject it or accept it. And if you're already saved, well may you continue to grow in the Lord. It is all about JESUS. God bless you.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello brothers & sisters. This post was meant for the jungle but it looks like they want to keep God in a corner. Just like taking God out of our schools. Its sad that it has come to this. I can not with good conscience support this decision. What impact are we having for God if we just simply attend church? We need to get out of the four walls and reach the lost. I have to say that it has been a pleasure to meet all of you here. I have learned a lot and made a lot of good friends. I hope & pray for only the best to all of you. Continue to live for Jesus and don't fear man. For what can man do to us? God bless you all. Love, Fish&Chips.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

this forum is weaker if you leave F&S. PM sent.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> Hello brothers & sisters. This post was meant for the jungle but it looks like they want to keep God in a corner. Just like taking God out of our schools. Its sad that it has come to this. I can not with good conscience support this decision. What impact are we having for God if we just simply attend church? We need to get out of the four walls and reach the lost. I have to say that it has been a pleasure to meet all of you here. I have learned a lot and made a lot of good friends. I hope & pray for only the best to all of you. Continue to live for Jesus and don't fear man. For what can man do to us? God bless you all. Love, Fish&Chips.


F&C, 
I hope you will reconsider leaving 2cool. 
Wouldn't be the same without ya.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't give up, remember Jesus said that you turn the other cheek. Keep up the good fight.

GOD Bless
John


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Hate to see you go. Like you said, some will receive, some will not. Jesus said you will be persecuted, as He was, but stay the course and fight the good fight...paraphrase 1 Peter 4:19. It doesn't matter where they "put" Jesus, He's Lord of Lords, the Alpha and Omega, the First and Last and He's always in my heart...so if I go there, He's coming with me! Hope you reconsider F&C. God Bless brother.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

F&C,
I also would hate for you to leave 2 Cool. Even if you just post on FFTS, you make a difference. I enjoy your posts and many are uplifting to me. You may feel like you failed but you have not. Maybe Gods plan is for you to encourage other brothers and sisters. You make us stop and think and that's a good thing. How can you leave us when we still need you?
Please reconsider.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> F&C,
> I also would hate for you to leave 2 Cool. Even if you just post on FFTS, you make a difference. I enjoy your posts and many are uplifting to me. You may feel like you failed but you have not. Maybe Gods plan is for you to encourage other brothers and sisters. You make us stop and think and that's a good thing. How can you leave us when we still need you?
> Please reconsider.


 X2 here.

I do not post as much as I like reading post. Fish Chips, I have ALWAYS enjoyed your post. Reading your post will be missed. Da Reel Daddy.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

F & C we are indeed called to be salt and light and you can still do that in your every day life because you are teaching something every day that you breath. Like my wife so gently reminds me from time to time. Show me you love me not just tell me. So we are to live lives that are read not hear. Look at it this way, you can come here to renew yourself with like minded folks and go out and fight with the world on the outside. I am always encouraged by your uplifting message. So please keep it up. If we are faithful in little things He will entrust us with much. Remember unless the Lord builds the house they labor in vain that build it. God still has some head knockin to do before our Country as a whole is ready to listen. Cheer up, if you faint not in well doing you will reap in due season. Do not grow weary.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmmm, 
F&S sounds like your out voted. This is a democracy and you lose. You have to stay now, so pray up and encourage me!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your prayers. After praying about it, I have decided to stay onboard. You all have encouraged me a lot. Let's continue to encourage each other and glorify the name of Jesus. God bless you all.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> Thank you all for your prayers. After praying about it, I have decided to stay onboard. You all have encouraged me a lot. Let's continue to encourage each other and glorify the name of Jesus. God bless you all.


Very glad to hear this. You are an encouragement to many. Unfortunately there are a few that try to stifle the truth of God and His word. Remember that Jesus met many that were opposed, even though they had been encouraged and insturcted on the things that would identify the Messiah.

Jesus also told his true followers that they would be hated, because of his name. Many profess to be Christian, but their actions prove otherwise. Don't let them get you down. One in particular is just derranged. As much as I dislike the things he says, I will still pray for him, that his heart softens and he allows the truth in. I do say things that I later regret, and hopefully I will be forgiven.

God and Jesus want all to repent. You never know, even many that opposed turned around. I know you are familiar with the account of Paul, one of the biggest prosecutors of early Christians. After he accepted Jesus, he underwent many trials and still remained faithful. He never gave up. Jesus, the model that was sent for us to follow never gave up also. If you give up, they win. Keep promoting the truth of God's word the Bible and no one can defeat you.

By the way, I will back you anywhere you want to post, including the Jungle.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Fishing & Chips is a radical Bible Thumper! lol

Glad your back bro!


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome back my friend, the place wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

F & C.

*Matthew 5:10-12*

New King James Version (NKJV)

10 Blessed _are_ those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake,
For theirs is the kingdom of heaven.

11 "Blessed are you when they revile and persecute you, and say all kinds of evil against you falsely for My sake. 12 Rejoice and be exceedingly glad, for great _is_ your reward in heaven, for so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.

Jesus said they hated me so they will hate you also. But be of good cheer. I have already overcome the world.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Melon said:


> Fishing & Chips is a radical Bible Thumper! lol
> 
> Glad your back bro!


Thanks Melon. When God has your heart, you must obey Him. He is good all the time.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> Very glad to hear this. You are an encouragement to many. Unfortunately there are a few that try to stifle the truth of God and His word. Remember that Jesus met many that were opposed, even though they had been encouraged and insturcted on the things that would identify the Messiah.
> 
> Jesus also told his true followers that they would be hated, because of his name. Many profess to be Christian, but their actions prove otherwise. Don't let them get you down. One in particular is just derranged. As much as I dislike the things he says, I will still pray for him, that his heart softens and he allows the truth in. I do say things that I later regret, and hopefully I will be forgiven.
> 
> ...


So true my brother. Thank you for the kind words of encouragement. God bless you.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Hurricane77551 said:


> Welcome back my friend, the place wouldn't be the same without you.


Thanks Hurricane, I couldn't stay away from my family. God bless.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Jiggin Junkie said:


> F & C.
> 
> *Matthew 5:10-12*
> 
> ...


Can't argue with the truth Jiggin Junkie. That and prayer will not lead you astray. God bless you bro.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*1 Peter 4:12-16*
12 Beloved, do not think it strange concerning the fiery trial which is to try you, as though some strange thing happened to you; 13 but rejoice to the extent that you partake of Christ's sufferings, that when His glory is revealed, you may also be glad with exceeding joy. 14 If you are reproached for the name of Christ, blessed _are you,_ for the Spirit of glory and of God rests upon you.[a] On their part He is blasphemed, but on your part He is glorified. 15 But let none of you suffer as a murderer, a thief, an evildoer, or as a busybody in other people's matters. 16 Yet if _anyone suffers_ as a Christian, let him not be ashamed, but let him glorify God in this matter.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

I like it F&C, but I would say "Dont stop there, Brother!!!"

1 Peter 4:17-19
King James Version (KJV)
17 For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God: and if it first begin at us, what shall the end be of them that obey not the gospel of God?

18 And if the righteous scarcely be saved, where shall the ungodly and the sinner appear?

19 Wherefore let them that suffer according to the will of God commit the keeping of their souls to him in well doing, as unto a faithful Creator.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen to that Hurricane.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad you are back. I have enjoyed your post and replies.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

shaggydog said:


> Very glad to hear this. You are an encouragement to many. Unfortunately there are a few that try to stifle the truth of God and His word. Remember that Jesus met many that were opposed, even though they had been encouraged and insturcted on the things that would identify the Messiah.
> 
> Jesus also told his true followers that they would be hated, because of his name. Many profess to be Christian, but their actions prove otherwise. Don't let them get you down. One in particular is just derranged. As much as I dislike the things he says, I will still pray for him, that his heart softens and he allows the truth in. I do say things that I later regret, and hopefully I will be forgiven.
> 
> ...


Must spread......great comments sir!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Homeboy, Hurricane on over here and finish the Sheetrock! You bible pusher!

Call me in advance! lol


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Fish and chips, if you think it is bad here on this board.. try spreading the word over in the Philippines or over in the middle east. The stuff you see on this board really is light compared to building christian orphanages in the Philippines surrounded by hungry muslim extremest that carry weapons and really have nothing to lose. I think you really have to dig deep and ask yourself.. "Would I die for him?" At some point, we.. have to kick it up a notch. It is imperative that that we all must think of ourselves as "Fishers of men" not fishermen. 

Now, a freshly plowed field will not bear a crop until seeds are planted and the field is worked. Prepping the field is fun, or at least I always though it was when I was a child and I had my own garden. Seeds were scarce since I was poor. When I say poor, I mean poor without the government help poor. Survival poor. Living off the land poor. You survived or you died poor. Being eight years old and figuring out seeds just don't fall from the sky, I needed some seeds to plant on my field. I figured out a way I could do it for free. Crazy as it might seem.. I asked my grandfather to take me down to the local COOP. Right to the grain elevators where product was loaded and unloaded. I begged the the owners to clean the ground up for free. People looked at my crazy..

I knew, that if I could just pick up the scraps of corn that spilled during the offloading I would have plenty for my field. So, it only took a couple of hours to help out the owners with cleaning and I harvested more than enough corn pieces to plant on two acres of land. Free..

I planted the corn on the same day my grandfather did because I knew, he knew his stuff. 

Little did I know, I had to work the field twice as hard after I planted the seeds to keep the corn healthy and for it to be productive. It was not easy to say the least. 

But, the rewards absolutely outweighed the the pains, just simply ask the town widows. Not to brag but simply teach because I despise showing my left hand what my right hand is doing. 

In a complex, high tech world, we have lost our basics. I am guilty myself. It is quiet embarrassing. 

To sum it all up Fish and Chips.. your doing the right thing especially if your being criticized for your Christian beliefs. You will never please everyone. And I promise you, you are not the only one that has been down to the jungle spreading seeds.. ;-).. it's been a while but, I wrangled a few down there and other places on this fishing board as well. I'm not sure if it ever made a difference who knows. 

But, I will be tickled pink one day when I am in heaven and someone I never knew walks up to me and say's.. Seeker, do you remember when you posted that little seed out on the fishing board..

that my friends is when I will loose it..

Hang in there, it only gets better. God bless..


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Fish&Chips said:


> Thank you all for your prayers. After praying about it, I have decided to stay onboard. You all have encouraged me a lot. Let's continue to encourage each other and glorify the name of Jesus. God bless you all.


where did you think you were going F&C...LOL..God uses guys like you and i and many others to push the word...i could go on and on and on about the reason u never ever should think of leaving.....YOU REPRESENT THE GREATEST NAME OF ALL KEEP USING YOUR GIFT THAT GOD HAS GIVING YOU....ARE GOD Is an AWESOME GOD...i always think of these words its in a song I'm sure you know it......Water he turned into whine opened the eyes of the blind theres NO ONE LIKE HIM NONE LIKE HIM...Into to the darkness you shine out of the ashes we rise there's NO one like him....Our GOD IS GREATER OUR GOD IS STRONGER GOD YOU ARE HIGHER (THAN ANY OTHER)!! ARE GOD IS HEALER AWESOME AND POWER......!!!! Just by writing these word i feel fire turn on for him..... have a good night.....


----------



## Topgun95 (May 12, 2011)

I'm glad you stayed F & C! Your posts have given me a lot. I'm new here and don't know much or anyone on here, but I know you're a man after god's heart and I thank you for your constant words of encouragement.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

red&jackfishchaser said:


> where did you think you were going F&C...LOL..God uses guys like you and i and many others to push the word...i could go on and on and on about the reason u never ever should think of leaving.....YOU REPRESENT THE GREATEST NAME OF ALL KEEP USING YOUR GIFT THAT GOD HAS GIVING YOU....ARE GOD Is an AWESOME GOD...i always think of these words its in a song I'm sure you know it......Water he turned into whine opened the eyes of the blind theres NO ONE LIKE HIM NONE LIKE HIM...Into to the darkness you shine out of the ashes we rise there's NO one like him....Our GOD IS GREATER OUR GOD IS STRONGER GOD YOU ARE HIGHER (THAN ANY OTHER)!! ARE GOD IS HEALER AWESOME AND POWER......!!!! Just by writing these word i feel fire turn on for him..... have a good night.....


Just by READING the words to that song got me going this morning. I love that song !! Thanks Red.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Seeker that was an awesome illustration. I could actually picture you as a little boy doing all that. Thanks for sharing - It is very encouraging.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

red&jackfishchaser said:


> where did you think you were going F&C...LOL..God uses guys like you and i and many others to push the word...i could go on and on and on about the reason u never ever should think of leaving.....YOU REPRESENT THE GREATEST NAME OF ALL KEEP USING YOUR GIFT THAT GOD HAS GIVING YOU....ARE GOD Is an AWESOME GOD...i always think of these words its in a song I'm sure you know it......Water he turned into whine opened the eyes of the blind theres NO ONE LIKE HIM NONE LIKE HIM...Into to the darkness you shine out of the ashes we rise there's NO one like him....Our GOD IS GREATER OUR GOD IS STRONGER GOD YOU ARE HIGHER (THAN ANY OTHER)!! ARE GOD IS HEALER AWESOME AND POWER......!!!! Just by writing these word i feel fire turn on for him..... have a good night.....


Yes sir it is a privilege and honor to be used of God. We are ambassadors. We will glorify his name. And yes that is a great song that you mentioned. I like to listen to it often. God bless you.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Topgun95 said:


> I'm glad you stayed F & C! Your posts have given me a lot. I'm new here and don't know much or anyone on here, but I know you're a man after god's heart and I thank you for your constant words of encouragement.


Appreciate those words Topgun. All of us are here to encourage each other and to do the will of God. We are honored to have you on the team.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

atcfisherman said:


> Glad you are back. I have enjoyed your post and replies.


Thanks atcfisherman. I'm glad to be back with all of you. God is good and he is worthy to be exalted!


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

We are here as the scripture says. As iron sharpens iron so does one man another. It also says to encourage one another daily, while it is called “Today,” lest any of you be hardened through the deceitfulness of sin. Then finally speaking one to another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing and making melody with your heart to the Lord. I have taken a sabatical from Florida Sportsman because you simply mention anything about God the Bible, morality and a number of other things and the heathens will blast you with both barrels pronto.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Fish&Chips said:


> Thank you all for your prayers. After praying about it, I have decided to stay onboard. You all have encouraged me a lot. Let's continue to encourage each other and glorify the name of Jesus. God bless you all.


LOL.... I'm so used to playing on Facebook that I was looking for the "Like" button!

I'm also glad you chose to stay around!


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Hurricane77551 said:


> Just by READING the words to that song got me going this morning. I love that song !! Thanks Red.


Very glad to hear that have a great day...


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ever hear a song and get it stuck in your head all day??? Well you got me!!

"Our God** Our God"


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fish&Chips said:


> Hello brothers & sisters. This post was meant for the jungle but it looks like they want to keep God in a corner. Just like taking God out of our schools. Its sad that it has come to this. I can not with good conscience support this decision. What impact are we having for God if we just simply attend church? We need to get out of the four walls and reach the lost. I have to say that it has been a pleasure to meet all of you here. I have learned a lot and made a lot of good friends. I hope & pray for only the best to all of you. Continue to live for Jesus and don't fear man. For what can man do to us? God bless you all. Love, Fish&Chips.


I totally agree that we must get out into the world and show them Christ. I also believe that we can reach more people by living the example and being there for people and when the time and opportunity is presented then we can share the road to life. I feel, and this is my opinion, that unless the ground has been prepared for planting, the seed will rot before it has a chance to take root. I have been in a very strict denomination for many years that is finally starting to see the value of preparing the ground before choking it with seed. Love reading yalls posts.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

ELF62 said:


> I totally agree that we must get out into the world and show them Christ. I also believe that we can reach more people by living the example and being there for people and when the time and opportunity is presented then we can share the road to life. I feel, and this is my opinion, that unless the ground has been prepared for planting, the seed will rot before it has a chance to take root. I have been in a very strict denomination for many years that is finally starting to see the value of preparing the ground before choking it with seed. Love reading yalls posts.


Amen Elf. God bless you. That's so true about being there for people when the time and opportunity is presented. Sometimes instead of saying "I'll pray for you." If we are able to, we should say "What can I do to help you?" God bless.


----------

